# incredible 2 docking station



## sixohtew

being that the official gb update allowed for 'dock' use, would the cm7 rom with its 'dock' do the same? in theory the dock should have another usb pin that would tell the phone to go to dock mode, and being that cm7 has had that for awhile i wonder if it will work... anyone got the new dock yet or is it still not released?


----------



## IRONMatt

generally speaking, i believe docks use magnets to detect. Maybe that is just the older docking stations for older phones. I have never heard of a different usb pin, interesting if it is ttrue


----------



## sixohtew

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/1...rst-look-gallery-and-new-dock-app/#more-39591 f*** magnets... how do they work???


----------



## kobowm

I believe it is the extra pins. I know someone with a TBOLT and when she plugged her phone into a charger it would automatically go into docking mode. Rooting solved the issue but I'm pretty sure its the firmware as well which has to allow for the use of the dock. Or atleast an apk. I will play around with my ladies inc2 and see if I can pull the dock apk off her phone and post it here.


----------



## sixohtew

cm7 has a dock feature.. all we need is either the cable or the actual dock..the apk is sense based and probably wont work on non sense... also TELL HER SHE SOULDVE [email protected]# lolol


----------



## kobowm

LOL I already told her. I could disect the apk and possible change it around for aosp based roms


----------



## sixohtew

lol you could if you had dual boot :troll face: u jelly?


----------

